# Cycling glasses



## Krypton (15 Aug 2007)

I've been using Madison d'Arcs, but wondered whether it's worth paying for a more expensive pair?

I don't need prescription lenses, so any recommendations?

Also, something that will work just as well in summer and winter.

Thanks


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Aug 2007)

I use Giant brand glasses, don't know who actually makes them, but they seem fine to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skwerl (16 Aug 2007)

the d'arcs got a great review in C+ so I'd stick with them


----------



## leyton condor (16 Aug 2007)

> Decathlon do a set with 3 pairs of lenses (clear, smoke, yellow)for about £7. You don't need anything else. Break them and just buy another pair.
> 
> That's a fair few pairs before you cover the cost of Oakleys.



I'll second that. In the past I have bought killer loops , rudy project and adidas , all are now broken. I bought two pairs from decathlon but have yet to break the first pair. 
I think they look pretty cool too, but thats jusy my opinion.


----------



## wafflycat (16 Aug 2007)

The offspring has Rudy project ones he's won: he likes them. he also has a pair of Oakley Zero shades, which, he tells me, are cool. I've awarded myself a pair of these which are rather lovely & girlie.


----------



## Krypton (16 Aug 2007)

I must admit, a side of me does think about the cool factor, but are we saying cool = expensive = breakable?


----------



## Chuffy (16 Aug 2007)

Krypton said:


> I must admit, a side of me does think about the cool factor, but are we saying cool = expensive = breakable?


Not really, it's just that you are often paying for the name and maybe slightly better styling. Wickes (the DIY place) have got 'safety' glasses which look like bike shades in all but name. About £5 a pair. I'd go cheap, even if you have to buy more later.


----------



## wafflycat (16 Aug 2007)

Krypton said:


> I must admit, a side of me does think about the cool factor, but are we saying cool = expensive = breakable?



Nah. The offsprings expensive Oakleys have lasted a couple or three of years, have been dropped on less than sympathetic surfaces and have stood up to almost daily wear exceedingly well. Cool, as we all know, does not mean what you wear, but how you wear it. Some of us *exude* cool naturally 

On the other hand, I've got some cheapies which have lasted well too - and of course, I make those shades look cool *naturally*


----------



## twowheelsgood (17 Aug 2007)

It doesn't matter what the glasses are I will inevitably lose or break them within a few months anyway, so like others here I stopped buying the expensive models and stick with those from Decathlon.

They keep the bugs, grit and sun out of your eyes perfectly well. They even look pretty good.


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Aug 2007)

I had 'Catlike sport glasses' when I was in China and they were also good but I don't know if they're available in the UK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (17 Aug 2007)

i have some bloc ones (three lenses), got them from wiggle and they're pretty good. never really used the yellow lens though.


----------



## zimzum42 (17 Aug 2007)

My Oakleys have lasted ages, perfect clarity. Pricey, but you wear them loads, and they'll replace them for free if they break!


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Aug 2007)

I have used Rudy Project for some years.

The Ketyum are the best I have had so far. Comfortable, perfectly clear vision and a wide range of replaceable lenses.

Anecdotally.....

I have lost fewer sunglasses now I wear ordinary ones!


----------



## frog (18 Aug 2007)

I really can't afford the 'proper glasses' but wear 

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=138321&Referrer=Froogle

instead. Very comfortable, cheap as chips, and look the part.


----------



## oldgitofkent (18 Aug 2007)

Safety glasses have come along way in looking cool and have to be made to a BS standard. I got 3 pairs off ebay dirt cheap


----------



## Brock (19 Aug 2007)

I've seen these Bolle glasses recommended before, and they do look great. I've been assured they are UV protective but I seen nothing that states that they are. Can someone confirm that these 'safety' glasses actually can be used for protection from the sun while cycling as well as bees?


----------



## Tynan (21 Aug 2007)

isn't it important that the lenses are optically correct for corner of the eye action?

not sure you get that with safety glasses

wearing cheapest available, still came with three lenses, using the orange ones, like them a lot


----------



## Road Fiddler (21 Aug 2007)

I have a pare of Oakley Pennys but are not too practical on the bike as i have a blind spot when i look behind so have ordered a pare of Specialized Helix Adaptalite for when i am on the bike


----------



## Peyote (22 Aug 2007)

I've been using a pair of DHB triple from Wiggle, they've got three interchangeable lenses like the Bloc and Oakley ones, but cost about much less (£25), not sure they look as cool! But then Oakleys are everywhere these days anyway (). 

Anyway the DHB ones have lasted me two years so far with no problems, I think Wiggle may have brought out a set with four different lenses now too (though I doubt I'd use them all).


----------



## Blonde (22 Aug 2007)

Fit is the most important thing. My cheapo ones are all far too big for my face/head. Cheaper ones usually trap my eyelashes. They also tend to rest against my forehead (making me sweaty) yet they do not come in underneath the eyes sufficiently to keep my eys from watering with the cold air streaming past. Cycling glasses should be a snug fit but not actually resting against your forehead, they should be comfortable on your nose (ones with an adjustable nose peice are useful if you cant get others to fit well) and they should be contoured to your face, coming in underneath and around the eye sockets, so that particles dont fly into your eyes and your eyes don't water with air flow. I suspect that more expensive brands actually do some research into the 'average' face shape and use computer software to base their designs on that. Of course if your face shape or size differs a great deal from the 'average', you will then find it harder to get glasses to fit well. The Oakleys I now wear have an anti-fog design (which does work) and they also fit round my face much better than any cheap glasses I have previously had (including safety glasses). Oakleys are expensive, but you do get great after sales service. If yours break after the warranty runs out, they will do a part exchange or offer replacement pairs (of newer models) at the same sort of price as the very cheapest cycling specs, once you have bought your first pair at full price.


----------



## fisha (22 Aug 2007)

Another oakley person here too. I use Mag Pro M-Frames ( fancy magnesium frame instead of plastic ).

I know you can get cheaper ones, but optically its just too annoying for me. I like to be able to see clearly with no distortion ... oakleys are solidly reliable in this aspect. Also, they are really wide and sweeping and completely cover my field of view. The ability to swap lenses is great too. 

Off the bike i have another 3 pairs of oakleys ... they just are that good and worth the money.


----------



## DLB (22 Aug 2007)

these glasses with 3 lenses - the tinted ones are for sunny weather (like sunglasses), but what about the clear and yellow? Are the clear ones just used to keep bugs out of your face on non-sunny days? And the yellow - no idea here about those?


----------



## Peyote (22 Aug 2007)

I think the yellow lenses are for low light conditions, and clear are for night riding!


----------



## fisha (22 Aug 2007)

the yellowish ones are meant to increase the constrasts.

they work pretty well . . . even in bright sunshine. Your eyes take a little time to get used to them, but they are quite good in dull conditions.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (22 Aug 2007)

I used to use the yellow brolle safety glasses at work on a dull or not in a good mood day (and on the bike). Makes it look nice n sunny n cheers you up no end.

However, the yellow sodium lights when on the night shift used to depress me to hell, or was that because it was the night shift ?


----------



## Tynan (22 Aug 2007)

yeah, yellow is meant to increase contrast, I use that and I like it plenty

a mate also said they make you feel 'happy', something in that, the world doesn't look as much fun when I take them off at the end of a ride


----------



## DLB (22 Aug 2007)

do they affect the red, yellow or green at traffic lights?

i'm sure i remember some advice given to drivers about not using a certian colour of lense as it makes traffic lights more dnagerous. Might have been blue lenses.


----------



## frog (22 Aug 2007)

> do they affect the red, yellow or green at traffic lights?



Naah! They still change at the same slow rate as when you're not wearing them


----------



## BentMikey (23 Aug 2007)

I'm also a bit of an Oakley fan. They are very expensive, but I think worth the money.


----------



## Blonde (23 Aug 2007)

The lenses you get with more expensive glasses don't change the colours in the same way as cheaper ones, you get better contrast so you see things more clearly and they are optically correct in shape, so you do get better vision with them. They also appear to be more scratch resistant, although that may be just because I am a lot more careful with the expensive lenses!

If cheaper ones work for you, that's great. I have had cheaper multi-lense glasses from Pro Bike Kit and found them OK until I tried Oakleys, and then I realised how poorly the cheap ones fitted in comparison and how much my eyes watered whilst wearing them, and now I wouldn't go back!


----------



## BentMikey (23 Aug 2007)

I'll go with Blonde's and Fisha's comments really.


----------



## Road Fiddler (23 Aug 2007)

I got my Specialized Helix today and wore them home. Optically they are excellent and the red tint is better than expected, break lights really do stand out. I had no eye watering and they didn't steam up until i walked into the house. I had great vision when in the drops and when looking behind which i didn't when wearing my oakley pennys but then they are not cycling glasses. They are comfortable with a reassuring fit.

It was overcast so i cant comment on the adaptalite performance but the contrast enhancement is excellent.

The only thing is they are not very stylish despite the marketing images so i wont be wearing them off the bike and they actually look very cheap but then i have only worn Oakley's for the last 15 or so years.


----------

